
Show HN: Simple creative game: make your friend guess movies using only 3 emojis - vpoulain
https://renga.party/p/ub7m43z4l
======
strangecasts
This is quite fun! One problem is that it's easy to accidentally spoil the
answers by guessing a previous movie in a series or the original/remake of the
movie in question - but that might be hard to fix automatically?

~~~
vpoulain
Indeed! We think to build a "Hint" system where user earn them by creating
Renga and spend them to have access to the movie director or => the timeline
(with only wrong answers like as it now)

------
vpoulain
Hi HN, Made this simple game for film lovers. No login required. Let's have
some fun and be creative :) Hope you're going to like. Open to feedback.

